# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Đến cà phê Lười trốn nắng hè - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Lười Coffee House*
> 
> _61/5S Phạm Văn Chiêu, P.14, Q.Gò Vấp, TP. HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Lười Coffee House_


*Ghế lười nhiều màu sắc, không gian bé xinh, Lười như điểm dừng chân “trốn hè, trốn việc” của giới trẻ.*


Tọa lạc trên đường Phạm Văn Chiêu (Gò Vấp), Lười khiến người ta bật cười với chiếc bảng hiệu và cái tên nghộ nghĩnh.

Quán nhỏ, không gian nhỏ nhưng như lại rất hợp với tên quán, bởi nếu không nhỏ, không xinh thì chẳng ai muốn dựa lưng vào tường nghỉ ngơi, thả rông suy nghĩ hay mơ một giấc mơ vội.

Mà Lười cũng nhỏ thật với những góc ngồi hẹp, lối đi hẹp và những chiếc bàn cũng hẹp. Song với nghệ thuật sắp đặt, với tông màu trắng mát mắt, Lười mang đến cảm giác thoáng đãng, gần gũi và thân quen. Để từ đó, khám phá rằng với mỗi góc ngồi, mỗi người sẽ thu vào tầm mắt những vẻ đẹp khác nhau. Đó là vẻ lãng mạn, thanh bình của hàng rào gỗ thấp, vẻ năng động trẻ trung của những vật dụng trang trí bé xinh, nét duyên hàng chiếc tách nhiều màu sắc hay đơn giản là sức sống đến từ chậu hoa tươi bé xinh trong góc phòng.

Đến Lười, bạn có thể chọn cho mình những tờ tạp chí, cuốn tiểu thuyết nổi tiếng, quyển sách tiếng Anh trong phòng đọc, vừa “ngấu nghiến” thả trôi thời gian, vừa khám phá thêm những câu chuyện lý thú. Hay bạn cũng có thể thả mình trong những ca khúc, bỏ lại mọi vướng bận, thư giãn sau những giờ phút căng thẳng, mệt mỏi của cuộc sống, để rồi cảm nhận cuộc sống luôn cần có khoảng lặng và mỗi người cần những khoảnh khắc ấy để nhìn lại quãng đường mình vừa qua, khắc ghi những hồi ức đẹp hay gột trôi những kỷ niệm buồn.

Vì Lười nên thực đơn của quán chỉ được xếp vào dạng tầm tầm bậc trung với những món nước quen thuộc như cà phê, sinh tố, nước ép, trái cây đĩa. Thế nhưng, với cách mix thêm một ít “vật liệu lạ” vào món nước quen thuộc, các thức uống quán quán trở nên lạ lẫm và độc đáo hơn. Ngoài ra đến quán vào những tối thứ 7, bạn còn được sống trong những ca khúc đương đại hay những tình khúc của các thập niên trước trong đêm nhạc aucocstic.





















> *Lười Coffee House*
> 
> _61/5S Phạm Văn Chiêu, P.14, Q.Gò Vấp, TP. HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Lười Coffee House_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

mùa hè vào đây nhìn có vẻ nóng hơn đấy...

----------


## songthan

quán này nhìn màu sắc họa tiết dễ thương thật

----------


## pigcute

Quán này có vẻ nhẹ nhàng ha, màu sắc rất sáng  :cuoi1: 
Kết rồi đấy

----------

